
Traversable Achronal Retrograde Domains in Spacetime - bootload
https://arxiv.org/abs/1310.7985
======
bootload
Article here: _" A Researcher Has Come Up with a Mathematical Model for a
Viable Time Machine"_ ~
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14236087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14236087)

